# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Dhuroni njëri tjetrit lule

## zef malsia

_Një lule te bardhë per anetaret e forumit ne komunitetin katolik.

dhuroni njëri tjetrit lule

Zoti u bekoftë_

----------


## zef malsia

_Një lule per Torrkerrin_

_Zoti te bekoftë_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Edhe unë pra një lule per anetaret e komunitetit katolik.*

----------


## toni007

Per gjithe femnat e forumit

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

edhe pse nuk jam katolike shpresoj mos tju japi bezdi qe postova dhe une nji lule po pata qef dhe e postova...

----------


## toni77_toni

> edhe pse nuk jam katolike shpresoj mos tju japi bezdi qe postova dhe une nji lule po pata qef dhe e postova...


*Si mund te mendoj dikush se kjo qe bëni është "bezdi"! Kjo e juaja ka vlerë. Njeriu dhuron atë që ka në zemer, tani nëse zemra ka lule, kjo është fat per at njeri.

Unë dua të dhuroj një lule të bardhë ashtu sikurse është zemra e juaj e bardhë.*

----------


## Dito

Lule per te tere.

----------


## alnosa

mmmmmmm ;-Sa ere te mire vika kjo teme !
Arome lule mor aman.

 :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3: 

Paqe te gjitheve.

----------


## -Alda-

Nje lule per toni77_toni qe vertet e meriton nje te tille :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Kjo eshte per toni007 qe ta bej te ul armet :perqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

> Nje lule per toni77_toni qe vertet e meriton nje te tille


*Edhe unë një lule per ju Alda*

----------


## toni77_toni

*dea_07 një lule per ju, nderimet tona te sinçerta.*

----------


## zef malsia

_Falemnderit per te gjithë ata qe postuan lule ne komunitetin tonë. 

Lule per te gjithë ata qe kan postuar._ :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase

per xhuxhun  :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

> *dea_07 një lule per ju, nderimet tona te sinçerta.*


Ju falenderoj per lulen  toni!
Merreni dhe keto lule nga ana ime ne shenje falenderimi dhe respekti.

----------


## riduana

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1303/fiori1cj0.jpg
per njerezit me te vecante te jetes time

----------


## mia@

Per te gjitha nenat me rastin e festes.

----------


## torrkerry

Per Tironcja_BLN

----------


## torrkerry

Per te gjithe

----------


## Erlebnisse

*Nje lule per Perla, Milanistja_El dhe DI_ANA:*



*Kete per te gjithe miqte ketu:*

----------

